# Long Island, NY-1 year old Male G.R. Needs home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Here's a beautiful one year old male Golden just WAITING FOR YOU!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have to stop reading these posts! If I don't then my golden years are going to turn into GOLDEN years  I won't be the old cat lady, I'll be the old golden lady


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

BENTLEY'SMOM

I know what you mean!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is SO handsome!!!!! I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a handsome young golden boy, how could anyone resist that beautiful face.

Someone is going to be very lucky to have this boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, Captain Pickles looks like my Lennon! WOW.......... This pic was when he was about 1 year he is now 2.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

He's adopted! How great. And he is a super handsome boy .


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

az_melanie said:


> He's adopted! How great. And he is a super handsome boy .


Awesome! I didn't think it would take long! What a cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am SO HAPPY THAT he got adopted and June, he sure does look like your Lennon!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so happy for him and his new family! Saving dogs, one dog at a time...makes my heart sing!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I am SO HAPPY THAT he got adopted and June, he sure does look like your Lennon!!!


Thanks for always letting us know about dogs in need!


Karen, I must say we were tempted!!! So glad is had been adopted, I just love Happy endings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

Yes, New York isn't that far from New Jersey!!


----------

